# BB codes - subscript and superscript



## Loob

Wanting to use the BB code for _superscript_ in a post, I discovered it wasn't in the forum list - though I did manage to find it via google.

Would it be possible to add  _superscript_ and  _subscript_ to the forum list?

I know I'll need these again sooner or later, so fingers crossed!


----------



## amikama

No need for BB codes - just go to the advanced mode and you'll see these buttons that look like x2 and x2:





Highlight your text in the post, then click one of these buttons for subscript or superscript.


----------



## Loob

Thanks, amikama - yes, I know I can do that.

It's just that I usually find it faster to stay on the 'Quick Reply' page rather than clicking 'Go Advanced'.

I also think that, if possible, it would be nice for the forum list to be comprehensive.


----------



## JamesM

I think the idea is that Quick Reply is a limited set of options that most people will use.  Advanced mode gives you a lot more features.

What might be nice is to have the option to set a preferred text editor (Quick Reply/Advanced) in your profile.

I think the forum list is a stock FAQ page from vBulletin.  I suppose we'd have to contact them and ask them to change it.  If Mike Kellogg changes it on our board we would probably lose the change at the next upgrade.


----------



## Loob

I don't think it can be a stock FAQ page, James - it's got codes for the different dictionaries, Forum rules etc.

But if it's problematical to add the  and  codes to the list, that's OK.  I suppose they're not *that* difficult to remember, even for someone with a memory as bad as mine.


----------



## JamesM

I could be wrong.   Probably the best thing would be to send a message directly to Mike.  Let me know if you need any help with that.


----------



## jann

JamesM said:


> I think the forum list is a stock FAQ page from vBulletin.


Actually, the forum list is based on a "stock" page, but Mike has already customized it for WR, hence the inclusion of tags like [eog] for the EO forum guidelines, as well as all the many tags ([en], [fren], etc.) that link to the different translating dictionaries.



JamesM said:


> Probably the best thing would be to send a message directly to Mike.


Or just wait for him to answer here, since this isn't urgent and he reads all the C&S threads regularly...


----------



## Loob

Thanks, jann - that's what I plan to do.


----------



## jann

After a closer look, here's what I've realized:

It looks like vBulletin didn't bother to update the stock BB Code list to include the newer (and mostly format-intensive) display options that came with one of the updates.   Although the list documents the code tags for older format-intensive options (like bulleted and numbered lists), it omits documentation for all the formatting options that are grouped with the buttons for table formatting in the Advanced editor window.  This includes not just the table-related tags, but also subscripts, superscripts, and horizontal lines.  Unless I'm mistaken, those options arrived here on WR with vB version 4.1.12 in July 2011.

If I recall correctly, the strikethrough option was also missing from the editor at the time of these updates from vB... although it's possible my memories of different upgrades are all blurring together.  Regardless, since strikethroughs are widely used here on WR, Mike was quick to add them back in on a custom basis... and the [s] code is documented in the list.  So in the end, it looks like Mike has taken care to add all his custom BB format tags to vB's stock list, but that vBulletin dropped the ball (yet again), failing to update the list to include their own format tag additions that have now been in place for several years and a number of subsequent releases!


----------



## mkellogg

I don't know why those two BBcodes aren't listed.  I also don't think that I can add them To add a custom BBcode to the list, I need to create a new code, and that can't be done for a BBcode that is already assigned...


----------



## Loob

Understood, Mike - thank you for looking at it.

(And thanks for the background, too, jann: absolutely fascinating!)


----------



## natkretep

I came to this page after I had to find out how to insert a superscript. I finally just manually inserted [sup ] and [/sup ] etc. (without the extra space between p and the close square bracket).


----------



## Loob

They're now in the BB Codes list, Nat  - click


----------



## natkretep

Loob said:


> They're now in the BB Codes list, Nat  - click


Oh, wonderful. Thanks, Mrs Loob! (Hmm. This page displays in a very funny way. But never mind.)


----------

